# Medieval EMS



## Vonny (Dec 26, 2008)

Where would you start with this one

New Yorker Cartoon
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/issuecartoons/2008/12/22/cartoons_20081215?slide=3#showHeader


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 26, 2008)

I laughed.


----------



## NJN (Dec 26, 2008)

Ha ha, Nice one


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 30, 2008)

*Funny. LOL.*


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 30, 2008)

Where would you start..eggactly?
Maybe a frying pan instead of LSB, would be the order of the day?

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Vonny (Dec 30, 2008)

LSB and a snow shovel perhaps?


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 30, 2008)

haha, nice


----------

